# passing eye mirror



## danimal2326 (Sep 28, 2015)

I got this in a box and could not find out what it was till I saw a post on here. A passing eye mirror who would have thought. Ill sell this one for $300.


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Do you still have?


----------

